# 1121 switch problem



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

One of my 1121's is acting funny. If I switch it one straight, it buzzes continually until I switch it to the curve. It's acting like the controller is "stuck" on the one side, but I pulled the top off of it, and all the innerds of the controller look fine. 

I haven't pulled it apart to clean it up, it needs more juice to function than it really "should", but it does work. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Disconnect the wires from the switch and see if it still buzzes in the straight position.

Larry


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

TrainLarry said:


> Disconnect the wires from the switch and see if it still buzzes in the straight position.
> 
> Larry


Good thought. I did that, it stopped buzzing. Then I swapped the wires with the other side of the controller and it didn't buzz either. When I hooked up both side of the controller with opposite switches no buzzing. But, if I swap them back, that one buzzes but only in the straight position. I think it has gremlins... lol


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Test the switch with a jumper wire and the controller disconnected. With the jumper wire, connect the ground terminal (terminal nearest the switch motor) to either one of the other two terminals in turn. The switch should operate. If the switch is OK, look for a problem with the wiring to the controller.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

If you have another similar controller, you can try swapping them and see if it makes a difference.

Larry


----------



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

Check to see one of the coil wires from the outside posts under the switch controller are not touching to the base and grounding the switch coil. I had this happen one time and it also drove me crazy finding it. Since the two outside posts temporarily ground the switch to operate. If the wire grounds out to the base the side that grounds is always trying to close it.
All the Best!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

I know, I know. This happened to me about a year ago, and, left me scratching my head for weeks.

I installed the plastic insulator pins in the correct locations, and, buzz disappeared.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The 1121 switches do not have the anti-derailing feature, therefore do not use insulated pins like the 1122 switches do.

Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TrainLarry said:


> The 1121 switches do not have the anti-derailing feature, therefore do not use insulated pins like the 1122 switches do.
> 
> Larry


I think that she installed insulator pins in the 1121's.
She talks about it in another thread, I think she did it to make them anti-derailing somehow.

It is in this thread Larry,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20377

It would have been better to just continue in this thread the question about the switch, then everyone could see what you did.
Keeps all the switch info together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After making then non-derailing, you do have to mind where the insulating pins are. Sounds like you have one that isn't properly insulated.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't done anything to the 1121's yet. I'm going to, but haven't had the time to get it done. 

The buzzing 1121 is all original.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One wonders if the previous owner did something...


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

No idea. I haven't had a chance to pull it apart yet. Hopefully tonight!!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

John, she is going to use pieces of thin copper installed over pieces of tape on two of the rails of the switch. A wire will be soldered onto each of the pieces of copper and connected to the appropriate terminals on the switch. No insulating pins required.

Years ago, Marx made things like this to operate accessories.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple of the copper "hats" for activating accessories, wondered who made them.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Automatic 1121 switches!!!! YAY!!!!

And the full setup under my parent's tree. 








And my parents _loved_ the setup. There are a few issues - namely the back set of switches can't be connected to the controller because I can't get my arm under the table to actually do it. Next year it won't be a "surprise" so we'll get it all set before the tree goes on top. 

Thanks again for all of your help!!! Especially servoguy, sjm9911 and gunrunnerjohn!!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Way to go, MIchelle. Looks neat and simple.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Check the bulb in the controller and make sure it's a #53. The bulb is in series with the coil and will buzz if you use a higher current bulb.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! Nice job. The tree looks great too!


----------

